# 

## gosciu01

Oto wyliczenia braku zasadności starania się o dofinansowanie.
Budynek NF15.

W projekcie okna dachowe U=0,81, cena rynkowa po rabacie 2100 zł.
Konieczne okna U<0,8, cena rynkowa po rabacie ok. 4000 zł
Różnica 1900 zł x 6 = 11400 zł ( mam 6 takich okien ).

Rekuperator.
Cena rynkowa 6 tys. zł ( mój wykonany samodzielnie i lepszy - koszty mniej niż 4 tys. zł, ale liczę po cenach rynkowych )
Cena rynkowa 14 tys. zł takiego, który spełnia wymagania.
Różnica 8 tys. zł.

Projekty branżowe, min. 2, niektórzy będą musieli zrobić 3.
- wentylacja – 1500 zł.
- ogrzewanie – 1500 zł.
Różnica 3000 zł ( budując bez dofinansowania nie muszę robić projektów ).

Odbiory ( protokoły, liczę jak odbiór kominów ).
- wentylacja – 500 zł.
- ogrzewanie – 500 zł.
Różnica 1000 zł.

Weryfikator – ceny za NFOŚ „kilka tysięcy złotych”
Załóżmy 4000 zł

Badanie ciśnienia i szczelności domu.
2000 zł.

Koszty bankowe - prowizja plus odsetki tylko w okresie od wystąpienia o kredyt do zwrotu z NFOŚ
2000 zł

Ocieplenie systemowe – za to że jest to system, a nie dowolny styropian.
Przyjmijmy tylko 1000 zł więcej dla całego budynku.

Większe koszty styropianu.
U mnie mam 30 cm na ścianie zewnętrznej i 20 cm na ścianie z „przyklejonym” nie ogrzewanym garażem i jest to zoptymalizowane, ale będę musiał dać 32 cm wszędzie, by zejść poniżej wymaganej wartości U.
1000 zł.

Ocieplenie przewodów wentylacyjnych.
500 zł więcej – konieczne, choć przewody będą w przestrzeni ogrzewanej budynku.

Drzwi zewnętrzne.
4500 zł więcej.
Drzwi do garażu.
1000 zł więcej

Droższe sterowniki do ogrzewania 10 szt. ( 10 pomieszczeń, ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne )
Razem min. 1000 zł. choć do niczego to nie jest potrzebne, a będę miał szafę sterowniczą z PLC wielkości garderoby  :wink: 


*RAZEM 38 400 zł dodatkowych kosztów.*

Dofinansowanie 50 tys. zł minus podatek 9500 zł = 40500zł
Zostaje 40500-38400=2100 zł.

Dane z audytora OZC.
Jeśli zastosuję się do zaleceń NFOŚ osiągnę 14,5 kWh/m2*rok i zapłacę za ogrzewanie 914 zł za ogrzewanie rocznie.
Jeśli zoptymalizuję budynek według moich wyliczeń osiągnę 20,0 kWh/m2*rok i zapłacę za ogrzewanie 1260 zł za ogrzewanie rocznie.
( ceny prądu w tzw. nocnej taryfie ).
Różnica 346 zł rocznie na korzyść systemu NFOŚ.
Po 10 latach otrzymam zysk 3460 zł z zastosowania się do wymogów.

Łącznie 2100 zł z dofinansowania + 3460 zł z oszczędności na ogrzewaniu daję wynik: KWOTA= 5565 zł.

Jeśli komuś opłaca się za tę kwotę:
1.	Przygotować odpowiedni projekt budowlany,
2.	Dokonać jego weryfikacji wstępnej,
3.	Uzyskać deklaracje odpowiedzialności od projektanta, kierownika budowy i ekipy budowlanej,
4.	Dogadać warunki dofinansowania z bankiem i rozliczyć to,
5.	Wykonać projekty branżowe,
6.	Zakupić urządzenia i systemy spełniające wymagania,
7.	Zebrać dokumentację - wszystkie aprobaty techniczne urządzeń i materiałów w tym UDT, TUV ( no i faktury ) ,
8.	Uzyskać protokoły odbioru instalacji,
9.	Wykonać szczegółową dokumentację fotograficzną każdego etapu budowy i instalacji,
10.	Dokonać badania szczelności budynku,
11.	Uzyskać końcowy audyt weryfikatora,
12.	Oczekiwać na ewentualną kontrolę termowizyjną.

To ja dziękuję.
Pytam jednocześnie patrząc na wyżej przytoczony przekrój cen i wydatków, dla kogo jest ten program?

P.S.
Wystarczy, że zastosowałbym tanią PCi powietrze woda z COP=3,2 na wyrzutni reku, której NFOŚ mi nie uzna ( uznaje te od COP>3,5 ), a zmniejszę wartość „KWOTA” do zera, albo wyjdę inplus!

----------


## krzakx

Tak jak pisze *gosciu01*   w stopce:
Nie sztuką jest wydać pieniądze dla idei. 
Moją ideą jest wydać je zgodnie ze sztuką.

Pozdrawiam, żałuję że masa pieniędzy poszła na to aby  NFOŚ i inne banki zarobili.
PS. Gdzie znajdę dobre informację o foto energi?

----------


## gosciu01

Chciałbym zauważyć jednak, że program dla NF15 przynosi wartość dodatnią inplus dla inwestora. Program pozostaje jednak dla totalnych zapaleńców!

Biorąc pod uwagę konieczność spełnienia tak wielu biurokratycznych i uciążliwych wymagań oraz np. koszty przyszłego opodatkowania katastralnego związanego z większą wartością nieruchomości, całość staje pod bardzo wielkim znakiem zapytania zasadności jego zastosowania.

Dokonałem również wyliczeń dla programu NF40.
Dla przejrzystości publikuję dane w nowym poście.

----------


## gosciu01

Oto wyliczenia ewentualnej decyzji i staranie się o dofinansowanie dla budynku NF40.

W projekcie okna dachowe U=0,81, cena rynkowa po rabacie 2100 zł.
Konieczne okna U<1,0, cena rynkowa po rabacie ok. 2100 zł
Różnica 0 zł

Rekuperator.
Cena rynkowa 6 tys. zł ( mój wykonany samodzielnie i lepszy - koszty mniej niż 4 tys. zł, ale liczę po cenach rynkowych )
Cena rynkowa 6 tys. zł takiego, który spełnia wymagania n>0,85
( u mnie będzie GWC, stąd cały układ z tańszym urządzeniem z łatwością spełni wymagania ).
Różnica 0 tys. zł.

Projekty branżowe, min. 2, niektórzy będą musieli zrobić 3.
- wentylacja – 1500 zł.
- ogrzewanie – 1500 zł.
Różnica 3000 zł ( budując bez dofinansowania nie muszę robić projektów ).

Odbiory ( protokoły, liczę jak odbiór kominów ).
- wentylacja – 500 zł.
- ogrzewanie – 500 zł.
Różnica 1000 zł.

Weryfikator – ceny za NFOŚ „kilka tysięcy złotych”
Załóżmy 4000 zł.

Badanie ciśnienia i szczelności domu.
2000 zł.

Koszty bankowe - prowizja plus odsetki tylko w okresie od wystąpienia o kredyt do zwrotu z NFOŚ
2000 zł

Ocieplenie systemowe – za to że jest to system, a nie dowolny styropian.
Przyjmijmy tylko 1000 zł więcej dla całego budynku.

Większe koszty styropianu.
Mieszczę się w wymaganiach z moim projektem, nawet 20 cm styropianu na ścianie wystarczy.
Różnica 0 zł.

Ocieplenie przewodów wentylacyjnych.
500 zł więcej – konieczne, choć przewody będą w przestrzeni ogrzewanej budynku.

Drzwi zewnętrzne.
0 zł więcej.
Drzwi do garażu.
0 zł więcej

Droższe sterowniki do ogrzewania 10 szt. ( 10 pomieszczeń, ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne )
Razem min. 1000 zł.  


*RAZEM  14 000 zł dodatkowych kosztów.*

Dofinansowanie 30 tys. zł minus podatek 5700 zł = 24300zł
Zostaje 24300-14000=10300 zł.

Dane z audytora OZC.
Założenia budynku NF40 to wymagania 40 kWh/m2*rok
Jeśli zoptymalizuję budynek według moich wyliczeń osiągnę 20,0 kWh/m2*rok i zapłacę za ogrzewanie 1260 zł za ogrzewanie rocznie.
( ceny prądu w tzw. nocnej taryfie ).
Mam więc nawet zapas budując z zastosowaniem nowoczesnych, ale na tyle typowych rozwiązań w cenach, do których jesteśmy już przyzwyczajeni.
Stąd zysk z tego powodu do obliczenia końcowego bilansu przyjmuję 0 zł.

Ostatecznie z zastosowania się do programu NF40 zostawia inwestorowi 10 300 zł.
To wygląda już lepiej, gdyż środki te mogą pokryć rzeczywiste dodatkowe nie wykazane tu koszty ( każda ekipa w tym przypadku chętniej zajrzy głębiej do naszego portfela ) i te przyszłe związane np. z większą wartością budynku i obciążeniami podatkowymi.

----------


## gosciu01

*Do decydentów.*

Zasadne byłoby: 
1. zwiększenie kwoty finansowania NF15 do 60 tys. zł, a nawet więcej!
2. uproszczenie procedur* 
3. wprowadzenia pewnej elastyczności parametrów, tak aby przy minimalnej odchyłce jednego ( np. okno U=0,81, a wymagane min. U=0,8 ) i spełnieniu globalnych założeń Q<15 kWh/m2*rok, projekt budowlany został zaakceptowany i dofinansowany. Wówczas program będzie skierowany DLA LUDZI, a nie firm.

Jak już ktoś na forum wspomniał.
"Zróbmy mniej, ale lepiej".

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że przytoczone powyżej kwoty są mocno przybliżone i dopóki rynek nie zweryfikuje cen i nie otrzymamy faktur, bezzasadne jest silenie się na ich precyzowanie. Niemniej przygotowane przeze mnie szablony i wersje obliczeń w OZC, pozwalają na dokonanie sporego przybliżenia i wyznaczenie trendu.
Przynajmniej w stosunku do mojego projektu.

* 
a. po co zbierać DTR'ki TUV i inne?
Skoro są dostępne dla inwestora, to są też dostępne dla weryfikatorów, a zastosowanie danego materiału, czy urządzenia jest potwierdzone fakturą, czy wizytą weryfikatora w domu ( obowiązek jego wizyty, podczas badania szczelności, więc może pochylić się przy okazji i sprawdzić to i owo, nieprawdaż?
Przetrzymywanie sterty papierów w pancernej szafie przez 25 lat w ogrzewanym pomieszczeniu jako dowód, jest niezmiernie ekologiczne  :wink: 

b. po co dokumentacja fotograficzna, skoro kierownik budowy MUSI być na każdym jego ważnym etapie i dokonuje stosownego wpisu w dzienniku budowy. Ponadto podpisuje dodatkowe oświadczenie. A budynek jest budowany zgodnie z zatwierdzonym przez weryfikatora projektem?

... Za pozostałe podpowiedzi pobieram opłatę  :wink:

----------


## andriuss

> *Do decydentów.*


*Do decydentów.*

Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę z faktu, że nasz głos nic nie znaczy, gdyż nie możemy zaoferować decydentom żadnych profitów, tak więc nie doczekamy się nigdy nawet komentarza ze strony NFOŚ. Niemniej jednak na wszelki wypadek, AD ACTA, powtórzę moje i nie tylko postulaty:

1. Zmiana kryterium z kWh/m2/rok na W / m2 obliczeniowego zapotrzebowania na ciepło, konkretnie 10W / m2 lub mniej dla NF15. Co prawda temperatury obliczeniowe są nieznacznie różne dla regionów, niemniej jednak jest to niezbędny krok w celu zniesienia dykryminacji mieszkańców Suwałk i Białegostoku względem tych z Zielonej Góry i Szczecina.

2. Powierzenie wszelkich czynności weryfikacyjnych INSPEKTOROWI NADZORU o odpowiednich kwalifikacjach. O ile zatrudnienie takiego może być kontrowersyjne tylko w celu upewnienia się, czy nic mi się nie zawali na głowę albo czy nikt mnie nie orżnął, o tyle w granicach zobowiązań takowego naturalnie leży sprawdzenie, czy nowobudowany dom będzie spełniał założone na papierze parametry energetyczne. Więc pojawia się bardzo mocny efekt synergii. Taki inspektor oczywiście powinien odpowiadać finansowo za poświadczenie nieprawdy. Dopłata bezpośrednio na konto po złożeniu adekwatnych wniosków wespół przez inwestora i inspektora.

3. Wprowadzenie dodatkowych kryteriów odnośnie uciążliwości ekologicznej, czyli w praktyce wykluczenie domowego spalania węgla na rzecz gazu ziemnego, pomp ciepła. biomasy.

Nic takie postulaty nie zmienią, "władza" robi swoje i ma gdzieś krytykę, vide rodzina na swoim, ale stawiam na to, że społeczna moc rażenia internetu będzie dynamicznie rosła, tak więc chciałbym wyciągnąć ten post za kilka lat, kiedy obecnie przepychane zasady znajdą się pod śmiertelnym obstrzałem.

----------


## gosciu01

@andriuss

czytają, czytają, tylko stosy przepisów są tak pogmatwane, że lepiej mieć doopochron w formie sterty dokumentów.
Ponadto niełatwo będzie teraz  zmienić zatwierdzone już i policzone programy, ale wierzę, że może...

Ad 1.
Ot, to!
Też o tym myślałem, tylko nie wpadłem jak to ująć.

Ad 2.
To świetny pomysł.
Zmniejszyła by się ilość kontroli i formalności, a inwestor mógłby zyskać prawdziwego "opiekuna" swojej budowy.

Ad 3.
Dodałbym jeszcze możliwość zastosowania każdej PCi, która jest o niebo bardziej przyjazna środowisku niż palenie kaloszy, no bo kto pali ekogroszek w nowoczesnych dwukomorowych kotłach z podajnikiem i górnym spalaniem? Chociaż i tym daleko do ekologii najprostszej PCi.

----------


## andriuss

> Ad 1.
> Ot, to!
> Też o tym myślałem, tylko nie wpadłem jak to ująć.


Żeby nie było, że sam na to wpadłem:

http://www.ibp.com.pl/Portals/IBP/do...ATYCZNYCH1.pdf

Dla niecierpliwych: należy skoczyc do sekcji 'wnioski' na końcu. Na początek, bo całość jest bardzo wartościowa. Nie wiem ile lat ma ten dokument, na pewno kilka, więc w teorii powinien być znany osobom, które przygotowują ogólnonarodowy program za 300 baniek.

----------


## gosciu01

Jak widzę są dwa aspekty tego zagadnienia.

1. rzeczywiste potrzeby inwestorów ( mówimy tu o budowie domu jednorodzinnego ) oraz merytoryczna/praktyczna wiedza w tym zakresie - słabo rozpoznane przez rzeszę urzędniczą,

2. prawo i przepisy, którym podlegamy i stosować się godzimy - słabo opanowane przez inwestorów, a z rozmachem stosowane przez urzędników.

I jak pogodzić te te dwa światy?

W żadnym przypadku nie twierdzę, że zjadłem wszystkie rozumy, aczkolwiek do panów decydentów;
dobrze byłoby czasem rzeczywiście skonsultować program z przyszłymi użytkownikami, a nie tylko napisać, że program był poddany konsultacjom społecznym

błeeee, hłeeee, hłeee....

... bo specjaliści "wysokiej rangi" , z którymi to konsultowano często już żyją w innym świecie  :wink: 

Owszem, idee, środowisko...
A poczytajcie to panie i panowie decydenci, czego oczekują ludzie!
Mniej smrodów z kominów na swojej ulicy, nowych technologii itd, itp.
Czyli tego samego. 
Tylko narzędzi brak, bądź pozorne!
Ciągle...

----------


## hanko

> Nie wiem ile lat ma ten dokument, na pewno kilka,


marzec 2009 r.  :smile: .

----------


## GE***X

gosciu01 bardzo interesujące wyliczenia. Muszę sobie samemu to sprawdzić i zobaczyć. Dam znać...

Tak jak napisałeś jest to chore ze dla domów U40 wyjdziemy lepiej niż na dom U15. 

Mnie się podoba sama inicjatywa, a raczej rozszerzanie świadomości o energooszczędnym budownictwie. Kto ma zbudować energooszczędny dom to, to zrobi czy z datacją czy bez. 

A mogę wiedzieć w jakiej technologi budujesz swój dom ? I jaki planujesz mieć współczynnik przenikania ciepła ?  :Confused:

----------


## Arturo72

> *Kto ma zbudować energooszczędny dom to, to zrobi czy z datacją czy bez. 
> 
> *


Dokładnie  :smile: 
Dlatego nie rozumiem zdziwienia,że się nie opłaca...
O niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie w nowym domu dbamy dla siebie nie dla Państwa a że jest szansa *przy okazji* na dotacje to tylko nasze szczęscie  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

Nie wiem czy nie myślimy od d..y strony. Przecież te dotacje mają być spożytkowane na właśnie te dodatkowe prace. W tym programie nie chodzi o to żebyśmy coś zarobili. Przerażająca jest tylko związana z tym biurokracja i papierologia oraz chęć do odkrojenia swojego kawałka tortu przez wszystkich którzy muszą w tym uczestniczyć a inwestor jest na szarym końcu. Jak się wszyscy już najedzą to jakiś okruszek zostanie dla niego.

----------


## gosciu01

@GE***X
dom: płyta, silikaty, stropy lane, dachówka betonowa, okna drewniane.
Ogólnie spełnię/nie spełnię warunki domu pasywnego w rozumieniu NFOŚ.

@Arturo72
@plusfoto

Panowie, budowa domu to nie tylko inwestycja, ale także jego eksploatacja i tzw. cvp.
Nie chodzi o to, aby zarobić na dofinansowaniu.
Zwyczajnie pokazałem, że wkładając więcej kasy na dom pasywny z dofinansowaniem w trakcie 10 lat użytkowania nie dostanę prawie nic więcej budując vs. dom energooszczędny ( do 40 kWh/m2*rok ) za sporo mniejsze pieniądze i duuużo mniejszą biurokrację.
A chyba o to chodzi, aby cuś zostało inwestorowi?
Czym większa inwestycja, tym więcej, nieprawdaż?

Parafrazując.
Czy jeśli dołożę do budowy kolejne 100 tys. zł, zwrócą mi 99 tys. zł i uzyskam 2 kWh/m2*rok za kolejną stertę papierów, to się opłaca?
bo to dreptanie w miejscu, zawracanie Wisły kijem, czy inaczej może jeszcze...

----------


## plusfoto

Dlatego napisałem że problemem nie jest dofinansowanie tylko sposób jego rozliczenia. Myślę że można by to zrobić dużo prościej tylko wtedy nikt po drodze nie dziubnoł by tego tortu a banki by nie miały zysku no i inwestor by miał za łatwo .

----------


## lecho*ski

> Dlatego napisałem że problemem nie jest dofinansowanie tylko sposób jego rozliczenia. Myślę że można by to zrobić dużo prościej tylko wtedy nikt po drodze nie dziubnoł by tego tortu a banki by nie miały zysku no i inwestor by miał za łatwo .


zarobią banki, deweloperzy, urzędasy, sprzedawcy drogich, niekoniecznie sensownych technologii i spece z papierami od podpisów.
zapłacą podatnicy czyli społeczeństwo, bogate przecież.

zwrot vat dla inwestorów miał jeszcze jakikolwiek sens ekonomiczny, choc w skali  deweloperskiej rodził naduzycia

jestem przeciwny jakimkolwiek dopłatom dla kogokolwiek

----------


## gosciu01

Każdej redystrybucji można by przypisać sprawność i ZAWSZE będzie ona mniejsza od 1 ze względu na koszty jakie pochłaniane są na obsługę redystrybutora tychże środków. I tutaj zgadzam się, a szczególnie w tym przypadku sprawność ta jest mizerna.

Z drugiej strony, społeczeństwo jest z zasady leniwe i rzadko podejmuje wysiłek dla idei samo z siebie.
Musi być ku temu JASNY impuls, a tutaj takiego nie ma.

Weźmy choćby przykład spalania gumiaków w starych kotłach węglowych!
Wszyscy wiedzą, że to zbrodnia dla zdrowia, nawet ci co palą zauważają, że śmierdzi, ale dalej palą.
Pewnego rodzaju kara dla nich i redystrybucja środków w kierunku zmniejszenia takich zjawisk ma sens.

Niemniej program MUSI mieć dużą SPRAWNOŚĆ i JASNY impuls.
Jeśli dodać by do tego prostotę to sukces gwarantowany.

----------


## firewall

Gdybym wchodził w ten system to chciałbym wyjść na zero. 
Tzn. zwiększone koszty na uzyskanie danego wskaźnika w całości przeznaczone na ten uzysk. Nie podoba mi się natomiast to że w imię ekologii mam oddać te pieniądze na grupę osób żerujących na takim projekcie, tylko dlatego że tak napisano rozporządzenie.
Czyż nie prościej ustalić grupę pewnych wskaźników i inwestor wypełnia odpowiedni formularz wysyłany do NFOŚ i gdy we wszystkich rubrykach jest"ptaszek" lub "X" to dostaje kasę. A następnie przyjeżdża kiedyś inspekcja i sprawdza prawdziwość oświadczenia. Jeżeli nie wykonał inwestor tego co zaznaczył to oddaje 2xkrotną wartość świadczenia ( przypuszczalnie, znając naszych rodaków, komisje takie zarobiłyby z nawiązką na swoje utrzymanie).

----------


## plusfoto

Zgadzam się w 100% To ma być na zasadzie - zgłaszam budynek do programu,kasa wypłacona, przychodzi inspekcja, robi sobie srary-pomiary i albo zatwierdza albo nie i wtedy to wiąże się z odpowiednimi konsekwencjami za poświadczenie nieprawdy.

----------


## gosciu01

Polecam ( szczególnie urzędnikom ) obejrzenie rankingu Polski pod względem dostępności pozwoleń w kwestiach procedur budowlanych np. tutaj:

http://www.doingbusiness.org/data/ex...nomies/poland/

Co prawda dotyczy to biznesu, ale prywatni inwestorzy łatwiej nie mają, a już szczególnie Ci prowadzący swój biznes!
"Awansowaliśmy" z 157 pozycji na 161!!!!!!!!

Teraz dojdą jeszcze weryfikacje banków i weryfikatorów.

Powodzenia!
Będzie zaszczytne miejsce z cyferką "2" na początku  :wink: 

Mój projekt w 2004r. miał 30 stron.
Obecny już ponad 100 ( 77 str. + nie numerowane mapy i rysunki ), a i tak urzędnik wzywał nas do uzupełnienia w kwestii koloru elewacji  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Idzie ku "dobremu"  :wink: 

Zrobiłem kilka lat temu oczko wodne .
Chcąc być w zgodzie z prawem dokonałem zgłoszenia - tak stanowi prawo.
Aby opisać jakie dokumenty musiałem złożyć, w ilu urzędach byłem i ile to trwało, musiałbym napisać naprawdę dłuuuugi post, który w tej dyskusji i tak nic by nie wniósł.

...ale bezrobocie jest mniejsze, tylko coraz mniej osób pracuje na pkb, a Ci którzy jeszcze pracują twórczo, coraz więcej dreptają po pozwolenia, by się... wy...budować ( oczywiście ).

----------


## delta9

Niezłe wyliczenia.

A teraz wyobraźmy sobie, że płacimy urzędnikowi za weryfikację te kilka tysięcy i nagle się okazuje, że jakieś wymagania nie są przez nas spełnione i już nie mamy na to wpływu, a całe dofinansowanie przepada. Tak więc ten ostateczny zysk zakłada, że w całej skomplikowanej procedurze nie popełniamy żadnego błędu.

----------


## gosciu01

Masz w wytycznych parametry graniczne, które MUSISZ spełnić.
Jest ich sporo i faktycznie nie ma furtki. Jeśli coś w trakcie budowy "omsknie się", przysłowiowe okno dachowe U=0,81, zamiast wymaganych U<0,8, to mimo spełnienia pozostałych parametrów oraz bilansu Q<15 kWh/m2*rok, urzędnik ma prawo/obowiązek odrzucić dofinansowanie i zaproponować finansowanie jak dla domu NF40.

Na dzień dobry spadasz z dofinansowania 50 tys. zł brutto na 30 tys. zł.
Takiej furtki nawet nie ma jeśli celujesz w dom NF40 i nie dopełnisz parametrów.

Co do wyliczeń, spójrzcie na kwoty pokazywane przez Lipińskich.
Dla standardowej wielkości budynku i klasy NF15, koszty są o 82 940 zł większe!
Dofinansowanie netto to 40 tys. zł.
W żadnym przypadku zyski niższych rachunków za ogrzewanie nie zwracają większych nakładów na budynek pasywny.

http://www.domy-pasywne.pl/index.php?kid=1

Zapaleńcy zbudują, ekonomicznie nie jest to uzasadnione. Nawet z dofinansowaniem.

Ponadto paranoiczna biurokracja!
Zrzucanie urzędniczych obowiązków na inwestora!

----------


## lukasza

NF15 to chyba tylko pod nowo projektowanych domów i to najlepiej bez okien dachowych, bo ich cena z warunków NF15 zabija, normalnie są lepsze miejsca na budowie na wydanie dodatkowych 10-12 tys na rozwiązania bardziej energooszczędne niż te okna. Piętrówka dwuspadowa z oknami w szczycie lub klocek.

NF40 już bardziej realny i dostępny choć nadal najwyższa pozycja dopłaty to okna dachowe. Tutaj brak jest jakiegoś dupochronu typu spadek z NF40 na NF50 choćby za 10 tys. Bo wszystkich wymagań jest tyle, że gdzieś się potknąć delikatnie można (jak piszecie zamiast kWh/m2/rok na W/m2 obl) itd. a wpadka kosztuje z 10 tys na same papiery (uznaję, że to co zainwestuje w dom to przynajmniej zostanie i nie liczę do straty).

Papierkologia totalna!
NF15 to w całości dopłaca do tych co i tak sami będą budować pasywny "inaczej". 
NF40 już może kogoś skusić! 
Ja się muszę rozejrzeć za nowymi oknami dachowymi 5 sztuk - do wymiany  :sad:  Reszta OK i tak miała zostać zrobiona lub jest wykonana. Projekty i odbiory mam za free. Zostaje dołożyć do pomiaru szczelności, % dla banku i $ za weryfikację. Zostaje mi czysto z 112 tys i lepsze okna.

----------


## lukasza

> Zostaje mi czysto z 112 tys i lepsze okna.


10-12 tys, lepsze okna i mały garb od ukłonów dla branżowców, kumpla od okien, weryfikatora i bankowca.

----------


## Optimal

No przyznam się, że wyliczenia zrobiły na mnie wrażenie.  :Smile: 

Sądzę, że warto jednak uwzględnić dwa elementy:
- rozszerzenie horyzontu czasowego zwrotu z inwestycji (czyli naszego okresu oszczędności), bo 10 lat to tak trochę w pół drogi (za długo jeżeli ktoś myśli o sprzedaży jak trochę pomieszka i za krótko, jeżeli buduję sobie dom mego życia), rozszerzenie tego do np. 20 czy 25 lat znacznie zmienia perspektywę przychodową w analizie ekonomicznej,
- uwzględnienie naszych polskich realiów postępujących cen energii szybciej niż inflacja - co oznacza, że (może paradoksalnie) ale pomimo zjawiska inflacji nasze potencjalne przyszłe oszczędności w kosztach grzania będą rosły, a nie malały, w stosunku do standardowego portfela - czyli efekt choćby nawet w tym 9-tym i 10-tym roku oszczędzania może być lepszy, niż w 1-szym i 2-gim.

Jestem może trochę głosem "z drugiej strony" o tyle, że zajmuję się testami szczelności. Ale niestety podpisuję się pod większością Waszych komentarzy. System powinien być prosty i weryfikowany w punkcie finalnym. Okna to akurat mocno bolący temat, bo nie trzeba bardzo skomplikowanych analiz, żeby wykazać, że planując wydatki energooszczędne wywalenie kasy w super-mega-nowoczesne okna opłaca się znacznie mniej niż inne ruchy inwestycyjne. Bo uzyski z tego płynące to nieznaczny procent w ogólnych efektach inwestycji - a na pewno przeważnie nie zrównoważony ceną super-mega-nowoczesnych okien. A jeżeli dom osiąga założone współczynniki - a na tym nam wszystkim zależy w ujęciu proekologicznym - to jakie ma znaczenie w jaki sposób? Pozostawienie wolnej decyzji inwestorom pozwoliłoby na wybór najkorzystniejszych ekonomicznie rozwiązań. I mielibyśmy 15? Mielibyśmy! Ale za to taniej!

Cieszę się o tyle, że akurat test szczelności to jeden z tych elementów, które naprawdę warto zrobić. Bo straty na wentylacji są przeważnie dość znaczące (zwłaszcza dla domów energooszczędnych) i niekontrolowane wycieki w tym miejscu mogą zniweczyć dziesiątki tysięcy dodatkowo wyłożonych pieniędzy na energooszczędność. Osobną sprawą jest to, czy powinien być przy blower door teście obecny "weryfikator" skoro test jest przeprowadzany przez wyspecjalizowanego wykonawcę i atestowanymi urządzeniami... ale widać ktoś musi patrzeć na ręce, żeby mieć za co wziąć pieniądze... no cóż - takie to trochę... że tak powiem... typowo polskie.

----------


## gosciu01

@optimal,

zgadzam się w 100%.
Badanie szczelności powinno być najważniejszym testem w ogóle dla odbioru wszystkich budynków.
Tak uważam.
( P.S.  nie mam nic wspólnego zawodowo z tym badaniem, ani w tej branży )

Małe wyjaśnienie co do przyjętego 10 letniego okresu zwrotu.
Przyjęcie 5 lat zwrotu z inwestycji byłoby wynikiem rewelacyjnym, ale jednak nie możliwym w tym obszarze.
Przyjecie okresu 25 lat zwrotu ( nie mówimy o amortyzacji, tylko o cvp ) całkowicie nie realne i nie opłacalne dla inwestora.

Weź pod uwagę np.:
okna z argonem/kryptonem - mało się mówi, że ten gaz tam nie jest wieczny i trzeba by pakiety szybowe wymienić po pewnym czasie, jakim?
z pewnością nie trzeba tego robić po 5 latach, ale i 25 lat nie wytrzymają takie okna.

kolektory słoneczne ...

pompa ciepła ... itd.

Za wymianę, przeglądy, konserwację itp. już dofinansowania nie otrzymasz.
Dalej to "broszka inwestora".

Każdy może sobie przyjąć okres jaki chce.

Ja do kotła kondensacyjnego zakupionego za ok. 7 tys. zł po 6 latach dopłaciłem ok. 1 tys. zł ( przeglądy, czujnik NTC, pęknięte kolanko ). Czyli kocioł kosztował mnie już 8 tys. zł
Ile będzie mnie kosztował do 25 roku jego użytkowania?
O ile wytrzyma...

Dla jasności:
Mówimy tu o dodatkowych koniecznych inwestycjach dla uzyskania parametrów domu NF15, ich dofinansowaniu i zyskach dla inwestora w stosunku do sytuacji zaniechania tychże wydatków, ponoszeniu większych kosztów utrzymania i różnicy wynikającej z porównania tych dwóch przypadków.

Nie mówimy o domu całości i jego wartości jako takiej.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Szczerze?

Ja wiedziałem, że tak będzie.  :sad:

----------


## ENDO

Witam forumowiczów  :welcome:  temat dopłat mnie zainteresował z uwagi na fakt, że zaczynam właśnie projektować swój dom i poważnie rozważam podejście do tego tematu.

Szacun dla użytkownika gosicu01 za jego merytoryczne obliczenia. Mam jednak następujące pytanie, czy budując dom energooszczędny jest sens decydować się na ogrzewanie gazem?

----------


## Optimal

@gosciu01

Masz rację. Dłuższy horyzont to również inne problemy. 
Nie zaprzeczam. Pojawiają się również takie zagadnienia, jak to na ile wiarygodnie można przyjmować prognozy dotyczące inflacji czy wzrostu cen paliw w naszej, nie do końca stabilnej, sytuacji gospodarczej. Robiłem takie analizy i z doświadczenia wiem, że to nie łatwa sprawa. 

Chodzi mi jednak o zasadę. I tak jak uważam, że branie zbyt krótkiego horyzontu jest po prostu pewną manipulacją, czy niedokładnością rachunkową.
Bo przecież jeżeli buduję dom, to nie na pięć lat! to trochę tak, jakby wogóle inwestycję w budowę domu analizować w tak krótkim okresie - to kto wyda np. 300 tys. złotych, żeby się przez 5 lat cieszyć wygodą mieszkania? Wyszło by mu, że kosztuje go to 60 tys. rocznie czyli 5 tys. miesięcznie. To chyba prościej wynająć na 5 lat dom za 2,5 tysia... prawda, że abstrakcyjne takie liczenie wygląda?

Tak samo - i tu dzięki za Twój głos - należy w analizie uwzględniać koszty eksploatacji. Bo tylko wtedy możemy jakoś to zobiektywizować. Wydłużamy horyzont, uwzględniamy koszty eksploatacji urządzeń i instalacji, napraw, wymian, uwzględniamy prognozy inflacyjne i wzrostu cen paliw, uwzględniamy również dyskontowanie czyli zmianę wartości pieniądza w czasie. Dopiero taka analiza coś nam bliżej powie. Inaczej to trochę populizm - w tę lub w drugą stronę. Choć nie twierdzę, że taka analiza nie będzie obarczona sporymi błędami czy zwyczajnie niawiadomymi.

Nie piszę, że korzystanie z dotacji się opłaca w horyzoncie np. 25 letnim. 
Bo to też byłoby nierzetelne stwierdzenie. Po prostu to trzeba dobrze policzyć na konkretnym przykładzie. Może się okazać, że nie będzie się opłacać. Ja tego jeszcze nie sprawdzałem. 
Ale niedawno liczyłem opłacalność inwestycji w pompę ciepła. Teoretycznie najtańsze źródło ciepła, horyzont długi (a właściwie różne horyzonty rozpatrywane wariantowo). No i co z tego - okazało się, że inwestycja się zeruje powyżej wieku założonej żywotności wstawianego urządzenia. Czyli w założonym okresie eksploatacji danej pompy nie zdąży ona zapracować na siebie.

Każdy dom jest inny i w każdym jest nieco inny punkt odniesienia - porównania.
Wreszcie dla kogoś, kto i tak chce zbudować dom energooszczędny - bo chce i już! Całe to rozważanie i tak nie ma znaczenia, bo takie 30 tysi chętnie przytuli...

----------


## ENDO

@Optimal

Mam wrażenie, że kwestia dopłat jest zupełnie innym zagadnieniem niż np. przytoczona przez Ciebie pompa ciepła (też się nad tym zastanawiam).
Tu sprawa wygląda znacznie lepiej, kończysz budowę, przechodzisz audyt i dostajesz kasę (ok tak łatwo pewnie nie będzie :no: ) i powiedzmy, że jesteś na 0. Od tego momentu zarabiasz na różnicy w rachunkach.

Przy PC na zwrot z inwestycji musisz czekać parę lat. I to powoduje, że mimo wszystko kalkulacja użytkownika gosciu01, pokazuje, że wart wskoczyć w tą dopłatę, chociażby po to aby obniżyć rachunki.

----------


## gosciu01

> ...czy budując dom energooszczędny jest sens decydować się na ogrzewanie gazem?


Tak.
wyjdziesz ( możesz wyjść, bo to nie oczywiste ) trochę inplus. Trzeba tylko rozsądnie zaplanować kotłownię.
Bo wypasiony, przewymiarowany kocioł kondensacyjny, komin przez dach, czy źle zaprojektowana/zrobiona podłogówka z oporami zeżre całe oszczędności.
Przy domu pasywnym raczej różnice będą niewielkie, a wręcz prąd lepiej się opłaca. w Domu niskoenergochłonnym gaz ma sens.

U siebie zwyczajnie mam dość ( kolejnych ) rachunków samych wsobie, przeglądów, awarii.
Prąd ponadto jest lepiej sterowalny, duuużo tańszy w samej instalacji, itd.
U mnie wychodzi, że po 15-17 latach zacznę dopłacać za to, że zdecydowałem się na prąd.

----------


## gosciu01

@optimal,

zwyczajnie ucieszyłem się, jak przeczytałem pierwszy raz, ze będą dopłaty. I* nie dlatego*, że miałbym dostać kasę, bo projekt już miałem, jak wspominałem zoptymalizowany na ok. 17-20 kWh/m2*rok, a tylko dlatego, że interesuję się tematyką i ciszę się, że w końcu coś zaczyna się dziać w Polsce w tym temacie.

Wiem, zabrzmiało jak zabrzmiało, ale jak ktoś nie wierzy, to zapraszam, pokażę dokumentacje i sprawdzi sobie daty.

Po sprawdzeniu jednak wymagań NFOŚ, uważam że szkoda, iż robią to od doopy strony.
Ale to moje zdanie, niemniej wiele osób go podziela.

NFOŚ już uzyskał ( po części ) to co założył.
O projekcie mówi się i wiele osób, które nie zrobią sobie preliminarza i tak sięgnie po dotacje.
Inni nie sięgną, ale zbudują dom przynajmniej energooszczędny.
Ponadto jest te 6-7 lat na zbudowanie świadomości w społeczeństwie, bo po 2020r. nie otrzymasz pozwolenia na budowę jeśli projekt nie będzie na dom pasywny.

Generalnie pozytywnie,
Jesteśmy trybikami w machinie  :wink:

----------


## Jane Says

@*gosciu01* 

przy obliczaniu podatku dałeś Vincentowi zarobić więcej o odpowiednio 500 i 300zł. 
zastosowałeś 19% zamiast 18%.  :Smile: 

wielkie dzięki za Twoje obliczenia. Sam szacowałem opłacalnośc NF40, pewnych rzeczy niedoszacowałem (vide: koszt próby szczelności i weryfikatorów). Wydaje mi się, iż za sam projekt budowlany trzeba więcej zapłacić, tudzież za adaptację, by "dostosować" go do wymogów NFOŚ, to też napewno nie mniej niż 1,5k

----------


## gosciu01

> @*gosciu01* 
> 
> przy obliczaniu podatku dałeś Vincentowi zarobić więcej o odpowiednio 500 i 300zł. 
> zastosowałeś 19% zamiast 18%. 
> 
> wielkie dzięki za Twoje obliczenia. Sam szacowałem opłacalnośc NF40, pewnych rzeczy niedoszacowałem (vide: koszt próby szczelności i weryfikatorów). Wydaje mi się, iż za sam projekt budowlany trzeba więcej zapłacić, tudzież za adaptację, by "dostosować" go do wymogów NFOŚ, to też napewno nie mniej niż 1,5k


Ad. Podatek.
Tak, zauważyłem ten "błąd" zaraz po napisaniu postu. Jakoś mentalnie tkwię przy tych 19%.
Aczkolwiek nie zmieniałem, gdyż niektórzy wchodzą w wyższą skalę 32% i średnia będzie już większa, ile...?

Co do szacunków kosztów, trudno jeszcze cokolwiek powiedzieć.
Raczej chodzi o rząd wielkości wydatków i zysków.

W każdym razie faktycznie, jeśli już sięgać po dofinansowanie to warto myśleć od początku o optymalizacji budynku do NF40. Pasywny jest trochę sztuką dla sztuki ( nie dotyczy zapaleńców ).

----------


## Jane Says

> Co do szacunków kosztów, trudno jeszcze cokolwiek powiedzieć.
> Raczej chodzi o rząd wielkości wydatków i zysków.


sądzę, że w "praktyce" dostosowując się do wymogów NFOŚ trzeba będzie jeszcze dodatkowo za coś zapłacić...

----------


## gosciu01

np. ubezpieczenie w banku na wypadek nie wypłacenia dofinansowania 

Można przyjrzeć się procedurze dofinansowania kolektorów, pewnie będzie podobnie.

----------


## Jane Says

Gdzieś obiła mi się o oczy jeszcze kwestia wymogu spisania umowy z wykonawcą na roboty budowlane i instalacyjne - wyklucza to więc jakiekolwiek roboty we własnym zakresie, nie mówiąc juz o kwestiach dokumentowania robót fakturami lub rachunkami, gdzie do ogólnego rozrachunku dojdzie jeszcze podatek dochodowy i ewentulanie VAT wykonawcy. 
A wtedy to już spełnienie zachcianek NFOŚ pozwoli wydać więcej, niż uzyska się z dotacji...

----------


## gosciu01

@Jane Says,

Masz rację!
W podatkach oddasz znacząco więcej niż otrzymasz z dofinansowania!

wiesz należę, do tych pokręconych ( a może jestem sam? ) co zbudowali dom i mają na wszystko rachunki!
Dziwnie na mnie wówczas patrzyli wykonawcy i sprzedawcy!!!!
Ale nawet było im to na rękę, bo przecież od czasu do czasu musieli wykazać jakiś obrót  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Teraz z ciekawości jestem w trakcie obliczeń jak wyszedłbym hipotetycznie budując jak większość, bo co tu się szczypać!!!
Taka jest rzeczywistość!

Moi przyjaciele mówią mi, żem głupi w tym względzie.
A ja chciałbym, żeby moje Państwo nie robiło ze mnie głupka. 
Bo kto najwięcej korzysta na tym programie? bo przecież nie inwestor!

Założeniem programu jest promocja budownictwa energooszczędnego, więc należałoby dać coś tym, którzy są prekursorami, wspierają inicjatywę i wkładają NAJWIĘCEJ wysiłku w to, a nie tylko stwarzać pozory!

np. w kwestii rzeczywistej pomocy/ułatwień, czy ktoś sprawdzał ile płaci się "ZUS" w Wielkiej Brytanii i jaka za tę kwotę przysługuje później emerytura?
Jak wyglądają dopłaty do fotowoltaiki, wiatraków itp. na zachodzie?  
itd.

Czy wolno mieć marzenia?

----------


## Optimal

@gosciu01,

Dobrze rozumiem, o czym piszesz.
Myślę, że takie dotacje nie są do tego (w skali makro gospodarki), żeby Kowalskiemu coś ułatwić. 
Powiedzmy sobie szczerze - co państwo obchodzi Kowalski? Przecież i tak codziennie sięga bezlitośnie do jego kieszeni...

Tutaj chodzi, moim zdaniem, o dwie rzeczy:
- wzmocnienie świadomości społecznej - dzisiaj wciąż wielu ludzi nie wie, co to są domy energooszczędne i o co wogóle kaman,
- wzmocnienie sektora gospodarki związanego z energooszczędnością - czyli pośrednio, przy pomocy Kowalskiego - transfer środków rządowych do firm produkujących i usługowych w tym sektorze (bo w naturalny sposób, zwłaszcza w kryzysie, bardzo trudno jest im się przebijać).

No i to nie jest taki zły mechanizm, bo te firmy się nachapią na dotacjach, ale też dzięki temu rozwiną się, więcej wydadzą na promocję - co dodatkowo napędzi wzrost świadomości społecznej itd itd. W skutek większej konkurencji też spadną ceny części usług i produktów co już po pierwszych na oko dwóch latach powinno być odczuwalne dla Kowalskich.

Jeżeli w całym tym procesie Kowalski "nie straci" - to już jest w miarę ok. 
Bo, de facto, jednak część rzeczy w jego domu dostanie "za darmo".
I bajka by się szczęśliwie zakończyła, gdyby nie jedno...

Oczywiście ktoś tam na górze tak boi się o "kreatywność" Polaków, że wymyśla tysięczne procedury i biurokratyczne mechanizmy skutecznie zniechęcające do realizacji projektu. To jest głupota - bo gdyby był prosty i przejrzysty system, to znacznie lepsze dałby rezultaty. Nawet gdyby standardowy Kowalski coś tam ponaciągał - to i tak - per saldo dla gospodarki - uważam że byłoby lepiej niż gdy wielu Kowalskim nie będzie się chciało przebijać przez procedury... 
Ale cóż...

Mnie też cieszy - że idziemy w jakąś sensowną stronę. 
To zawsze lepiej, niż jęczeć, że kryzys i nic nie robić.  :wink: )

----------


## plusfoto

Już niżej to pisałem. Mogło by być prosto i bez komplikacji. Oddajesz budynek do eksploatacji i zgłaszasz go do programu. Przychodzi za kilka dni ekipa i robi srary pomiary w budynku i jeśli budynek się mieści w normie to wypłacają kasę. Dobra za te pomiary płaci inwestor niech to bedzie 2, 3 czy 5K. Ale jedyną normą powinno być zmieszczenie się w 40 lub 15 KW. Co to kogo powinno obchodzić czy mam okno takie czy inne, badanie powinno się skupić na uzyskaniu odpowiedniego parametru i szczelności, tylko wtedy po drodze nikt oprócz inwestora nie uzyskał by profitów a w tym programie przecież nie o to chodzi. Wszyscy mają zarobić a inwestor ma dostać ochłapy jak zostaną

----------


## Agnesiv

Witam wszystkich, jesteśmy z mężem na etapie wyboru projektu domu energooszczędnego. Mamy jednak pytanie czy wg Was można połączyć dom częściowo podpiwniczony i energooszczędny??? Czy to się czasami nie wyklucza?

----------


## gosciu01

> Witam wszystkich, jesteśmy z mężem na etapie wyboru projektu domu energooszczędnego. Mamy jednak pytanie czy wg Was można połączyć dom częściowo podpiwniczony i energooszczędny??? Czy to się czasami nie wyklucza?


Nie, nie wyklucza się Można zrobić.
Jeśli fundamenty, to należy zadbać o ich izolację, bądź odcięcie termiczne od reszty domu.
Najprościej byłoby wykonać piwnicę i płytę z wejściem do piwnicy, chociaż konstruktor miałby pewnie małą zagwózdkę  :wink:

----------


## ENDO

> Tak.
> wyjdziesz ( możesz wyjść, bo to nie oczywiste ) trochę inplus. Trzeba tylko rozsądnie zaplanować kotłownię.
> Bo wypasiony, przewymiarowany kocioł kondensacyjny, komin przez dach, czy źle zaprojektowana/zrobiona podłogówka z oporami zeżre całe oszczędności.
> Przy domu pasywnym raczej różnice będą niewielkie, a wręcz prąd lepiej się opłaca. w Domu niskoenergochłonnym gaz ma sens.



Drążę dalej, dom energooszczędny, grzany gazem, ale bez podłogówki - nie jestem fanem tego rozwiązania, przynajmniej nie na 100% powierzchni. 
Czy fakt rezygnacji z ogrzewania podłogowego na rzecz grzejników jest znaczący dla finalnych "osiągów" mojego energooszczędnego domu? A jeżeli tak to czy istnieje, jakieś rozwiązanie pośrednie?

ENDO

----------


## gosciu01

@ENDO

Nie bardzo widzę wpływ rodzaju ogrzewania na EQ, czyli współczynnik od którego głównie uzależnia się dofinansowanie, a nawet jeśli ( trzeba by zrobić różne symulacje ), to dla domu NF40, łatwo zrobić sobie "zapas".
Drugi współczynnik to EP, ale tutaj GZ50 nawet dużo lepiej wypada od prądu i te 137 kWh/m2*rok wg. wymagań WT baaardzo łatwo spełnić.

Trzecia sprawa to rachunki za ogrzewanie - grzejniki vs. podłogówka.
I tutaj można bardzo, bardzo ogólnie wskazać, że mając podłogówkę zaoszczędzisz ok. 10-20%.
Wynika to z trzech faktów:
a. ogrzewania niskotemperaturowego, a więc kocioł kondensacyjny i duża sprawność,
b. sposób ogrzewania i rozkład temperatur, przy podłogówce masz ciepło od dołu, przy grzejnikach ciepło promieniuje i kumuluje się od góry, zanim niejako dotrze do poziomu kanapy, to u góry jest już 4-5*C więcej. 
c. jeśli wydajnie wentylujesz WM, to tego ciepła nieco więcej Ci ponownie ucieka.

----------


## gosciu01

Czy istnieje rozwiązanie pośrednie? Raczej nie.

Można powiedzieć, że jest ogrzewanie ścienne. Interesowałem się tym rozwiązaniem swego czasu, ale wg. mnie ma same wady grzejników i brak zalet podłogówki. Choć, w niektórych przypadkach jest uzasadnione i ma zastosowanie.

Zwyczajnie, jeśli Cię stać to zrób sobie obydwa rozwiązania; grzejniki i podłogówkę.
W kotłowni rozdzielacz, a na linii podłogówki zawór termostatyczny, bądź mieszacz. 
Będziesz mógł sobie przełączać.

Mam bieżące doświadczenia z kaloryferami i podłogówką i przy podłogówce niczego mi nie brakuje, a przy kaloryferach owszem.

----------


## ENDO

> Mam bieżące doświadczenia z kaloryferami i podłogówką i przy podłogówce niczego mi nie brakuje, a przy kaloryferach owszem.


Lekko odpływam od głównego wątku, ale zaryzykuję:

A co z awaryjnością podłogówek i ewentualnych późniejszych problemów z ich naprawą (naruszenie podłogi i te sprawy). Co z opiniami nt. problemów ze stawami, kurzem i innymi? Mity czy fakty? Wierzyć czy nie?

ENDO

----------


## plusfoto

ad.1 - Jak będziesz grzał podłogę do 40stopni to stawy ci padną - normalka
ad.2 - totalna bzdura - kurz to jest przy kaloryferach bo one mają z 60 stopni a dobrze zrobiona podłogówka około 24
Jeśli chodzi o awaryjność to tylko w zasadzie na własne życzenie lub całkiem zielony hydraulik.

----------


## gosciu01

Wracając do tematu, zachęcam w kwestii podłogówki przejść np. tutaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...ABC-instalacji

Tu więcej fachowców zagląda i chętnie doradzi.

----------


## andriuss

> Tutaj chodzi, moim zdaniem, o dwie rzeczy:
> - wzmocnienie świadomości społecznej - dzisiaj wciąż wielu ludzi nie wie, co to są domy energooszczędne i o co wogóle kaman,
> - wzmocnienie sektora gospodarki związanego z energooszczędnością - czyli pośrednio, przy pomocy Kowalskiego - transfer środków rządowych do firm produkujących i usługowych w tym sektorze (bo w naturalny sposób, zwłaszcza w kryzysie, bardzo trudno jest im się przebijać).
> 
> No i to nie jest taki zły mechanizm, bo te firmy się nachapią na dotacjach, ale też dzięki temu rozwiną się, więcej wydadzą na promocję - co dodatkowo napędzi wzrost świadomości społecznej itd itd. W skutek większej konkurencji też spadną ceny części usług i produktów co już po pierwszych na oko dwóch latach powinno być odczuwalne dla Kowalskich.


Jest oczywiste, że nie chodzi o samego Kowalskiego, tym bardziej, że nie ma powodu, żeby tego Kowalskiego dotować, bo to z reguły młody, wykształcony i zamożny człowiek, który nie chce byle jakiego domu za 600 czy 800 KPLN, ale ma fanaberię ... Jest wielu innych bardziej potrzebujących beneficjentów. Ale:

1. budować świadomość społeczną można na wiele sposobów, ten z pewnością nie jest najlepszy,
2. dlaczego jest tak istotne, aby przy okazji wzmacniać akurat banki? doskonale sobie radzą z prawie 20 mld zysku za ten rok, z czego większość pójdzie do zagranicznych central. 
3. weryfikator, to innymi słowy urzędnik; działa na linii inwestor - urząd; z definicji jest bezproduktywny, bo dba jedynie o to, aby w przypadku pomyłki lub kłamstwa inwestora chronić interesy urzędu.

Mamy wiele licencjonowanych zawodów doradców: podatkowego, inwestycyjnego, zawodowego, itd. Pisałem wcześniej o inspektorze nadzoru. Nie miałbym nic przeciwko, żeby tenże musiał być także licencjonowanym doradcą "energooszczędnym". Zatrudnienie takiego powinno skutkować weryfikacji, czy ja, jako inwestor:
1. nie zostałem orżnięty przez wykonawców,
2. nie padłem ofiarą własnej amatorszczyzny i niewiedzy,
3. nie padłem ofiarą niewiedzy lub niechlujstwa wykonawców (której to sami mogą być ofiarą),
4. nie próbowałem sam lub wespół z wykonawcami wyłudzić nienależnej dopłaty.

Powiesz, że niewiele się to różni od weryfikatora. Różnica jednak leży w pytaniu: dla kogo pracuję. Bo o ile dla weryfikatora każdy z powyższych 4 punktów jest identycznie dyskwalifikujący na niekorzyść inwestora, o tyle inspektor działa prewencyjnie, i dopiero na sam koniec swojego wkładu staje się weryfikatorem. I za to chętnie zapłacę, nie 5 a 10 KPLN. Oczywiście: co będzie jeśli wykonawca, inwestor i inspektor we trzech wejdą w zmowę, ale chyba znamy granice rozsądku.

Ponadto, w ramach budowania świadomości, tenże młody, piękny i bogaty inwestor powinien być przynajmniej zobligowany do podzielenia się wrażeniami, w stylu: "wow, chciałem normalny dom, ale dostałem dotację, wydałem na styropian i inspektora i teraz mam rachunki rzędu tysiąc a nie cztery, jak sąsiad". A nie jak jest teraz: budujemy, dopłacamy, zapominamy.

Tak więc myślę, że mówię w imieniu większości pasjonatów: my sobie radziliśmy w życiu i bez dopłaty sobie też poradzimy. Idea jest słuszna, tak więc należy albo wspierać pionierów i pasjonatów (niby to co ma być), albo stworzyć inny model budowania świadomości. Ale jeśli program ma służyć rozkradaniu kasy przez kolegów w bankach i urzędników, niech lepiej pójdzie na energooszczędne szpitale, hospicja, domy dziecka, itd.

----------


## gosciu01

Tylko jak te pomysły przetransformować do projektu?

Przepisy są zawiłe,
urzędnicy wolą chronić swoje stołki,
sejfy banków puste i głębokie,
chętnych na doczepkę wielu,

a my tu sobie bajdurzymy. Kto nas słyszy?

----------


## Ostap

Do Jane Says 
Trochę przeczytałem i nie pamiętam by tam był obligatoryjny nakaz umów jest natomiast rada by wykonawców było jak najmniej bo łatwiej to kontrolować. Wiadomo te prawie 80 stron "dobrych praktyk" to wyjaśnienie jak policzyli wymagania i właśnie takie rady oczywiście dobrowolne
Pomijam już fakt że jest dużo niedoprecyzowanych kwestii

----------


## odsłowadosłowa

Groza bije z forum :smile:

----------


## head67

ciekawe gdzie upchac kanały od WM jak maja mieć 10 cm izolacji + czasem wychodzi sam kanał 16 cm

----------


## Ostap

10cm dotyczy rekuperator czerpnia i rekuperator wyrzutnia

----------


## ENDO

> 10cm dotyczy rekuperator czerpnia i rekuperator wyrzutnia


Gdzie znalazłeś takie doprecyzowanie? W wytycznych występuje stwierdzenie "minimalna grubość izolacji przewodów", a to moim zdaniem nie jest jednoznaczne.

UPDATE:

"System wentylacji powinien być szczelny oraz zaizolowany. Dotyczy to w szczególności kanałów, którymi powietrze jest czerpane z zewnątrz i doprowadzane do centrali oraz tych usuwających powietrze na zewnątrz za centralą. Minimalna grubość izolacji powinna wynosić 100 mm."

strona 23 podręcznik dobrych praktyk

----------


## tomdts

Tak czytam ten post i czytam i powoli dochodzie do wniosku im bardziej człowiek chce dofinansowania otrzymać powinien człowiek policzyć stracone nerwy i zdrowie. :Mad: 
Pozdrawiam ja odpadam Tomasz

----------


## Ostap

Ja czytam i jak projektant mi zapoda projekt to przeliczę i stwierdzę czy warto.
A nawet jak bez dofinansowania to i tak już WM zostanie i GWC ceramiczny.

----------


## ENDO

> A nawet jak bez dofinansowania to i tak już WM zostanie i GWC ceramiczny.


Dokładnie, nikt nikogo nie zmusza, aby brał udział w tym zamieszaniu. Ci co i tak chcieli zastosować rozwiązania energooszczędne, mają dodatkowy motywator i nie wiele mogą stracić. Ci co myślą o dotacji w kontekście "zarabiania kasy" to chyba się mocno przeliczą. 

Powodzenia, ktoś przecież musi przetrzeć szlak, w końcu mają do rozdania 300 mln  :wink:

----------


## Jane Says

> Dokładnie, nikt nikogo nie zmusza, aby brał udział w tym zamieszaniu. Ci co i tak chcieli zastosować rozwiązania energooszczędne, mają dodatkowy motywator i nie wiele mogą stracić. Ci co myślą o dotacji w kontekście "zarabiania kasy" to chyba się mocno przeliczą. 
> 
> Powodzenia, ktoś przecież musi przetrzeć szlak, w końcu mają do rozdania 300 mln


Moim zdaniem, dla tych, którzy i tak chcą wybudować dom energooszczędny i celują w okolice 25-30 kWh plus mają odpowiednie nastawienie psychiczne na spełnienie dodatkowych "wymagań" program może być atrakcyjny, bo pomimo, że poniosą dodatkowe koszty, coś im z tych 30k zostanie. Czy kilka, czy10k, czy kilkanaście, nie wiem, ale coś zostanie.
Dla tych, którzy będą chcieli wybudować dom gdzieś na granicy 35-40 Kwh korzystanie z programu jest juz b. ryzykowne, by nie rzecz nieopłacalne. Poniosą dodatkowe koszty, a mogą w ostateczności nie zmieścić się w granicy 40 KWh. 
Po przedstawieniu wyliczeń dla NF15 przez *gosciu01* wychodzi na to, iż jest to najbardziej ryzykowny wariant programu (najmniejsza opłacalność). Mega dodatkowych czynników do spełnienia i opłacenia, a zwrot kiepściutki...

----------


## Ostap

Powiem tak jak się zdecyduję i projekt pójdzie to weryfikatora i on stwierdzi że pasi to w sumie musi przejść. Pozostanie tylko nie popełnić kardynalnych błędów wykonawczych.

I jeszcze jedna sprawa. Czytam forum i czytam i dużo się pisze o zyskach cieplnych w domach pasywnych lub energooszczędnych z dużych okien południowych zimą. Mam dwie raczej smutne konstatacje:
1. Pewnie większość zapomina że za takimi oknami na podłodze ewentualnie ścianie powinien być materiał kumulujący ciepło (odnośnie podłogi to płytki a nie panele i parkiet)
2. Dzisiaj był fajny dzień SŁOŃCE - tak się zastanowiłem i pierwszy raz słoneczny dzień od 2-3 tygodni, świąt - To gdzie te zyski cieplne!

Pozdrawiam :tongue:

----------


## tomdts

Zaprojektowany ma dom 131m2 do ogrzania od razu zamyśle było iż będzie to dom energooszczędny, a potem pojawiła cię szansa skoku na kasę, on cóż jak nie wyjdzie to będę miał satysfakcję że będzie oszczędnie i komfortowo się mieszkać :roll eyes: 
Pozdrawiam Tomasz.

----------


## Arturo72

> Zaprojektowany ma dom 131m2 do ogrzania od razu zamyśle było iż będzie to dom energooszczędny, a potem pojawiła cię szansa skoku na kasę, on cóż jak nie wyjdzie to będę miał satysfakcję że będzie oszczędnie i komfortowo się mieszkać
> Pozdrawiam Tomasz.


I to jest bardzo dobre podejście do budowy domu  :smile: 
Całkowicie się z tym zgadzam.

----------


## GE***X

> Zaprojektowany ma dom 131m2 do ogrzania od razu zamyśle było iż będzie to dom energooszczędny, a potem pojawiła cię szansa skoku na kasę, on cóż jak nie wyjdzie to będę miał satysfakcję że będzie oszczędnie i komfortowo się mieszkać
> Pozdrawiam Tomasz.


Oby więcej takich inwestorów !!  :wink:

----------


## skrabi

na stronce NFOŚiGW jest coś takiego jak podręcznik dobrych praktyk, a w nim na str. 27 taki zapis:
_Uwaga: W budynkach  NF40 i NF15  nie zaleca się stosowania jako źródło ciepła kotłów węglowych. Nie 
dopuszczalne jest stosowanie do ogrzewania i przygotowania c.w.u. jedynie energii elektrycznej. Nie dotyczy 
to energii  elektrycznej  wytwarzanej z ogniw fotowoltaicznych, turbin wiatrowych, kogeneracji lub innych 
źródłem wykorzystujących energię odnawialną._

Jak rozumiecie ten zapis? Czy to oznacza, że domy grzane prądem będą z automatu odrzucane? Byłoby to chyba dziwne, gdyż w zestawieniu
wymagań technicznych nie ma takiego zapisu

----------


## gosciu01

> Oby więcej takich inwestorów !!



No tak!
gońmy króliczka  :Smile: 
Nie sztuką jest złapać, przyjemność to gonić!

all understand.

Ci którzy nie potrzebują kredytów zapłacą frycowe.

Ci którzy potrzebują i mówią, że i tak by zapłacili...
Sprawdziłem ofertę banków z listy NFOŚ z rankingiem kredytów na styczeń ( wujek google ).
Na liście NFOŚ NIE MA banków z najlepszymi i dobrymi kredytami dla inwestorów, a  koszty kredytu w ofercie publikowanych banków w stosunku do tych ofert przyzwoitych, dramatycznie przewyższają zyski z programu.

Dla niedowiarków  do odrobienia praca domowa.
... albo pozostaje gonić króliczka  :Smile:

----------


## gosciu01

> na stronce NFOŚiGW jest coś takiego jak podręcznik dobrych praktyk, a w nim na str. 27 taki zapis:
> _Uwaga: W budynkach  NF40 i NF15  nie zaleca się stosowania jako źródło ciepła kotłów węglowych. Nie 
> dopuszczalne jest stosowanie do ogrzewania i przygotowania c.w.u. jedynie energii elektrycznej. Nie dotyczy 
> to energii  elektrycznej  wytwarzanej z ogniw fotowoltaicznych, turbin wiatrowych, kogeneracji lub innych 
> źródłem wykorzystujących energię odnawialną._
> 
> Jak rozumiecie ten zapis? Czy to oznacza, że domy grzane prądem będą z automatu odrzucane? Byłoby to chyba dziwne, gdyż w zestawieniu
> wymagań technicznych nie ma takiego zapisu


*Nie rozumiemy*

Ostatnio w Urzędzie Skarbowym usłyszałem mniej więcej taki tekst:

Urząd Skarbowy wydał decyzję.
... mogę się odwołać i skorzystać z opinii rzeczoznawcy ( na własny koszt  - kila kzł ).
Urząd Skarbowy może wziąć pod uwagę opinię rzeczoznawcy, ale nie musi.
Może wydać ostateczny werdykt według "widzimisię"!

Czy coś Ci to przypomina?

----------


## skrabi

ja odpuściłem dopłatę jak czytałem opis ich wymogów, bo przeraża mnie wizja gdybym wydał ekstra kasę na papirologię a nie dostał dofinansowania

a ten zapis o prądzie był gwoździem do trumny, bo właśnie jakiś urzędnik może zawsze powiedzieć, że przecież było napisane, że ogrzewanie tylko prądem jest niedopuszczalne

aczkolwiek troche mi szkoda, bo mo dom będzie spełniał wymagania NF40 pod kątem rocznego zużycia energii  :sad:

----------


## ENDO

> Ci którzy nie potrzebują kredytów zapłacą frycowe


nie dramatyzujmy! Jeżeli nic sie nie zmieni to zamierzam wsiąść 40k z długim okresem spłaty tak aby na koniec inwestycji kwota zadłużenia wciąż przewyzszala wartość dotacji. Różnica w kosztach takiego kredytu pomiędzy bankiem numer 1 a choćby BGŻ nie przekroczy 1k. Zgodzę sie jednak ze kredytowanie całej inwestycji za pomocą rekomendowanych przez nfosigw banków mija sie z celem. Poza tym stopy idą w dol, pojawiają sie nowe rekomendacje dla bankow, co moze wskazywać na poluzowanie plitykikredytowej i spadek jego realnych kosztow. Tusk nam pomoze :wink:  edit: chodziło mi oczywiście o rzekome Zaporowe kosztykredytu.

----------


## gosciu01

... a więc
( pani na polskim mówiła, że nie zaczyna się od "a więc" ),

... a więc:

primo
przygotuj inwestorze dokumentację, która umożliwi Ci budowę wymarzonego domu.
Ci, którzy wbili pierwszą łopatę, wiedzą o jakim stosie dokumentów i czasu piszę.

secundo,
zorganizuj kredyt na finansowanie budowy na warunkach Tobie dogodnych,
Ten kto kiedykolwiek podpisał umowę kredytową doskonale wie, że trwa to 15 minut, jak w reklamie...
... nie licząc wszystkich działań przedwstępnych. 

tercio,
teraz zorganizuj sobie drugi kredyt tylko na finansowanie dofinansowania do NF40, bądź NF15.
Pewnie będzie to kaszka z mleczkiem.

quadro,
przygotuj dokumentację dla NFOŚ i weryfikatorów w celu uzyskania dofinansowania.
Patrz strona 1 wątku.

5 ( nie wiem jak jest "po piąte", nigdy nie doszedłem do takiego skomplikowania w działaniach i podejmowaniu swoich decyzji )
czekaj inwestorze na decyzję:
a. albo,
b. albo,

Fajnie!
... e, nie!
Pewnie da się jeszcze wymyślić jakąś procedurę.
Poczekam, bo jakże jestem ciekaw wyobraźni i twórczości para-inteligentnej rzeszy urzędniczej.

Czy ktoś słyszał o wydajności i efektywności działania?
W Chinach, Indiach, Brazylii, Tak,
W Polsce na modłę liberalnej komuny Eurolandu, daaawno zapomniano!

P.S.
I co by było jasne.
Każdy robi jak chce!
Albo w to wchodzi, albo nie.
Mnie irytuje stwarzanie pozorów.

Czy ktoś słyszał o spowolnieniu gospodarczym?

A oto jego wizualizacja:

jeśli chcę iść do kina, to podejmuję decyzję, wstaję i idę.
To jest działanie efektywne.

A funduje się nam mniej więcej taką procedurę:
- wypełnij kalendarz, swoich obowiązków,
- dokonaj rezerwacji biletu,
- sprawdź stan konta, czy oby stać się na opłatę na miejscu,
- zarezerwuj planowy przejazd tramwajem,
- poinformuj ciecia w twoim komunoapartemantowcu o jego planowanym opuszczeniu,
- poczekaj na potwierdzenie powyższych,
- dokonaj wyjścia ...

W imię..., no właśnie czego?

Ktoś coś dopisze  :Smile:

----------


## plusfoto

giściu zajefajny tekst nic dodać nic ująć :bye: polska rzeczywistość

----------


## Jane Says

> 5 ( nie wiem jak jest "po piąte", nigdy nie doszedłem do takiego skomplikowania w działaniach i podejmowaniu swoich decyzji )
> czekaj inwestorze na decyzję:
> a. albo,
> b. albo,


quinto, sexto.....
przyznaję, przy sexto wujek google pomógł.

*gosciu01* idealnie ujęte

----------


## skrabi

> A funduje się nam mniej więcej taką procedurę:
> - wypełnij kalendarz, swoich obowiązków,
> - dokonaj rezerwacji biletu,
> - sprawdź stan konta, czy oby stać się na opłatę na miejscu,
> - zarezerwuj planowy przejazd tramwajem,
> - poinformuj ciecia w twoim komunoapartemantowcu o jego planowanym opuszczeniu,
> - poczekaj na potwierdzenie powyższych,
> - dokonaj wyjścia ...
> 
> ...


nic dodać, nic ująć  :big grin:

----------


## bartosz siekier

Witam

Zastanawiałem się nad dopłatą, czytałem wytyczne , analizowałem ,.....w końcu poczytałem na forum i już chyba wszystko jasne  :smile: 

Z drugiej strony ciekaw jestem opinii osób które w praktyce będą do tego podchodziły, jak będzie z weryfikacją, weryfikatorami i tymi wszystkimi wymogami

----------


## Ostap

Jak będzie to się okaże bo jak dotąd nic nie wiadomo. Coraz ciemniej widzę by ktoś kto chce budować w tym roku z tego skorzystał. Jest luty a weryfikatorów brak, a przecież muszą zaakceptować projekt przed uzyskaniem pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## skrabi

a banki juz wybrali?  :big grin:

----------


## ENDO

> a banki juz wybrali?


Bank Polskiej Spółdzielczości S.A., 
SGB-Bank S.A., 
Bank Ochrony Środowiska S.A., 
Bank Zachodni WBK S.A., 
Getin Noble Bank S.A., 
Nordea Bank Polska S.A. 
oraz Deutsche Bank PBC S.A.

----------


## DrKubus

> a banki juz wybrali?


Wybrać wybrali, ale jeszcze z żadnym nie podpisali umowy...




> Rozstrzygnięcie naboru banków
> 21-01-2013, 15:10
> W związku z zakończonym naborem wniosków banków, złożonych w ramach programu „Efektywne wykorzystanie energii Część 3) Dopłaty do kredytów na budowę domów energooszczędnych”, Zarząd NFOŚiGW w dniu 21.01.2013 r. wyraził zgodę na zawarcie umów o współpracy i udostępnienie bankom środków na dotacje na częściową spłatę kapitału kredytów bankowych przeznaczonych na przedsięwzięcia realizowane w ramach ww. programu, w łącznej wysokości 100 000 000 zł.
> 
> Decyzja dotyczy następujących banków:
> 
> Bank Polskiej Spółdzielczości S.A.,
> SGB-Bank S.A.,
> Bank Ochrony Środowiska S.A.,
> ...


http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/srodki-kra...ru-bankow.html

----------


## DrKubus

Czy wie ktoś, jakie drzwi spełniają wymóg <1,30, a przy okazji nie zabijają ceną?

----------


## MMichal

Witam




> Czy wie ktoś, jakie drzwi spełniają wymóg <1,30, a przy okazji nie zabijają ceną?


jest parę np :

http://www.drzwi-cal.pl/energooszcz_...rktycznej.html

albo

http://www.stolpaw.com.pl/technologia/optimum-plus

i to

http://www.doorsy.pl/zew_przekroj.html

oraz inni

Pozdrawiam

----------


## punho

Dzięki gościu01 za poruszenie tematu i dobry tekst.
Od momentu kiedy zapadła decyzja o budowie domu, podjąłem decyzję, że dom będzie energooszczędny. Mam zaprojektowaną stodołę z silki na płycie z reku, grubsza warstwa ocieplenia itp. Dom buduję nie nastawiając się na dofinansowania. Chcę sobie oszczędzić kosztów w przyszłości. 
Naiwnie ucieszyłem się gdy pojawił się temat dofinansowania do domów energooszczędnych, ale przeglądając wytyczne na stronie NFOŚ i czytając to forum, też zastanawiam się dla kogo ten program jest skierowany. Papierologia i biurokracja, i konieczny kontakt z bankowcami. 
Dlaczego nie można tak jak mówicie:
- zbudować dom, 
- zawołać weryfikatora który za rozsądne pieniądze sprawdzi rozwiązania i energooszczędność
- otrzymać dotację ???

Ja nie zważając na ten program buduję energoszczędnie, bo ja na tym osiągnę zyski.

----------


## R4di

Budownictwo to motor gospodarki (PKB) itp.
Kraj tworzy iluzję dotowania inwestora patrz ta dotacja i inne.
Tak naprawdę dotuje się deweloperów i całą otoczkę związaną z budownictwem.
Skończyło się EURO ( nie budujemy już stadionów i dróg), skończyła się RnS masa osób nie będzie miała co robić. Więc nie będzie kasy, jak nie będzie kasy to nie będzie konsumpcji ( parz zielona wyspa). Z drugiej strony dla rozpoczynających budowę sytuacja ok ceny robocizny spadły nieco.
Więc trzeba coś zrobić aby inwestor indywidualny chciał budować. Znów patrz dotacje "dla inwestorów"....
Rozpocznie budowę, wyda kasę na robotę, materiały, transport, dywany, stal, drzwi, panele, sprzęt agd i rtv, kabe, żarówki, narzędzia budowlane wymieniać by długo cała gospodarka zaangażowana w budowę mojego domu.

----------


## plusfoto

*punho* przecież od samego początku piszemy tutaj że dotacje nie są dla ciebie tylko dla rzeszy białych kołnierzyków i bankowców. Ty jesteś ostatnim ogniwem który ma dostać po d...e jak będzie coś nie tak.

----------


## gosciu01

Do NFOŚ.

Szanowni Państwo,
miesiąc marzec, a już na pewno kwiecień to okres kiedy wbija się symboliczną pierwszą łopatę i budowy ruszają pełną parą.
Ci którzy kredytują budowę potrzebują ok. 4-6 tygodni na przygotowanie wniosków i decyzje a następnie uzyskania przelewu I transzy na soje konto.
Szumnie zapowiadany przez państwo program jest w powijakach, patrz:

http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/srodki-kra...e/aktualnosci/

Ponieważ sam rozpoczynam budowę zapytałem tu i ówdzie w bakach o programie u tzw. doradców.
Niektórzy nawet nie wiedzieli o co chodzi!!!
Pozostali słyszeli z ... telewizji  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Brak weryfikatorów.

Gratuluję i życzę  dopięcia programu przed 2020r.

Świetnie nadają się na podsumowanie słowa punho




> ...Naiwnie ucieszyłem się gdy pojawił się temat dofinansowania do domów energooszczędnych, ale przeglądając wytyczne na stronie NFOŚ i czytając to forum, też zastanawiam się dla kogo ten program jest skierowany. Papierologia i biurokracja, i konieczny kontakt z bankowcami....

----------


## bartosz siekier

Dokładnie ;papierologia, biurokracja.. itp  a na końcu klient który powinien być najważniejszy. A tyle się mówi o budownictwie energooszczędnym, przecież  zgodnie z dyrektywą od 2021 roku wszystkie nowo budowane budynki mają być  " o niemal zerowym zużyciu energii"  i to w gestii Państwa leży uruchomienie mechanizmów które takie budownictwo będzie wspierało  a u nas jest chyba przeciwnie. Kiedyś czytałem o programach i różnych rozwiązania stosowanych w krajach takich jak Niemcy, Austria, Szwajcaria, czy Szwecja i tam nie ma się co dziwić że większość budynków jest realizowana jako Pasywne

----------


## GE***X

> Dokładnie ;papierologia, biurokracja.. itp  a na końcu klient który powinien być najważniejszy. A tyle się mówi o budownictwie energooszczędnym, przecież  zgodnie z dyrektywą od 2021 roku wszystkie nowo budowane budynki mają być  " o niemal zerowym zużyciu energii"  i to w gestii Państwa leży uruchomienie mechanizmów które takie budownictwo będzie wspierało  a u nas jest chyba przeciwnie. Kiedyś czytałem o programach i różnych rozwiązania stosowanych w krajach takich jak Niemcy, Austria, Szwajcaria, czy Szwecja i tam nie ma się co dziwić że większość budynków jest realizowana jako Pasywne


No dokładnie, temat poruszany ale jak już dyskutowaliśmy dość zamarkowane są końcowe zyski. 

Ale wiedz ze coś się dzieje  :smile:

----------


## R4di

https://www.gov.uk/green-deal-energy...een-deal-works

Można?? Można.....ale w UK

w skrócie:
Kontrakt podniesienia efektywności energetycznej domu domu...
1. poddaj nieruchomość  ocenie
2. dowiedz się ile oszczędności przyniesie "remont"
3. Podpisz kontrakt
4. Wykonaj remont
5 i NIE PŁAĆ ANI 1 "złotówki"!!!!
6. Koszt remontu zostanie pokryty z różnicy miedzy starymi rachunkami a nowymi......

----------


## bartosz siekier

...no właśnie można, i to chyba nawet bez udziału banku co u nas byłoby nie do pomyślenia. :smile:

----------


## cyprinus

Program robiony równie perfekcyjnie jak dopłaty dla rybactwa śródlądowego. Miało być super, a beneficjentów jak na razie niewielu, i pieniądze też nie te...
A najbardziej mnie wkurza, że urzędnicy wiedzą lepiej. Właśnie buduję dom, przechodzę do etapu instalacji. Luźnym bykiem mógłbym się załapać na 30.000. Ale niestety, nie ta bryła. Rozłożysty dom parterowy nie ma szans. W takim chcę mieszkać, i wydałem trochę więcej własnych pieniędzy, żeby go zbudować.Czyli udział moich środków w osiągnięciu celu jest wyższy, niż przy zwartej bryle. Moja strata. Więc dlaczego nie mogę dostać dopłaty? Bo urzędnicy stwierdzili, że promują inny typ domu. Przecież nie chcę więcej.
Teraz zastanawiam się, czy w ogóle warto się starać o dopłatę do kolektorów i trzcinowej oczyszczalni ścieków. Nienawidzę papierologii i nie mam ochoty karmić darmozjadów.

----------


## Baa

Robie dom - stodołę.
Działka na stoku południowym, nie ma szans na cień, lampa zawsze włączona.
Wpadłem na pomysł jakiegoś energooszczędnego lub pasywnego.
Cały projekt zrobiony pod dom pasywny. Przeszklenia od południa na 14 metrów długości - a co!
Potem okazało się, że Najjaśniejsza chce mi dopłacić do kredytu. Myślę - bomba!
..
..
Zacząłem liczyć.
Wychodzi na to, że z 30k (bo spełnienie standaru NF15, zgodnie z wytycznymi jest praktycznie niemożliwe) po oddaniu prowizji:
Najjaśniejszej - 19% podatku.
Bankowi - pewnie ze 2%
Werifikatorom na łapówy - 4k
Blow test - 1.2 k

Dalej wychodzi na to, że na wszytko muszę mieć apropaty techniczne i faktury. Więc nie kupie styropianu z drugiej ręki, nie zamontuje okien z fixów od znajomych producentów, drzwi nie zrobi mi pan henio, choćby były turbo-energooszczędne.

Wychodzi, że może więc realnie dostanę z.. pinć tysięcy.

A potem pan weryfikator se umyśli, że jednak coś sknociłem i jestem w plecy 22 k - bo chyba jak dotacji nie będzie to podatku nie zabiero e?.

Dochodzi jeszcze taki czynnik.. czysto ludzki. Państwo obwarowało to takimi absurdalnymi warunkami, jakby to był proces karny w którym muszę udowodnić swoją niewinność. 

Ba! Państwo zakłada a priori, że będe oszukiwał. 

*Ta cała procedura mi po prostu uwłacza*... *Jest poniżej mojej godności.*

----------


## rewo66

Wystarczajaca pointa do zamknięcia tego tematu. Mam podobne zdanie na temat tej dotacji. Chociaż lepiej tematu nie zamykać niech będzie jak kubeł zimnej wody dla przyszłych inwestorów chcacych skorzystać z tej watpliwej jakości pomocnej dłoni państwa.

----------


## SzymonD

Ja, podobnie jak jeden z kolegów wyżej, zaplanowałem budowę domu energooszczędnego ( izolowana płyta fundamentowa, ciepłe okna, 30cm steropianu itd....). Z migawek w prasie dowiedziałem się , że nasze kochane Państwo chce mnie w tym wesprzeć. Pomyślałem : Super- skorzystam! I się zaczęło.
Mój człowiek od wszelkich instalacji i OZC ( młody, zaangażowany, nie bojący się postępu) już drugi miesiąc walczy z niejasnościami programu i ... dalej nic nie wiadomo.
Konsultacje z "twórcami programu" są ciężkie i przeciągają się w czasie.  Nie pomaga nawet pomoc twórców programów OZC i znajomych profesorów z uczelni.
Wiemy na razie tyle że baaardzo ciężko będzie się załapać na NF15 ze względu na A/V.
Czy na NF40 będzie się opłacać? Czekamy na wskazówki konsultantów .
Ciekawie sprawa wygląda chociażby z reku. 
Na kilkanaście wysłanych zapytań ofertowych tylko jedna oferta (według zapewnień producenta) odpowiadała przywołanej przez  urząd normie 
PN-EN 308. Proponowany reku o nominalnym przepływie 700 m3/h spełnia norme dla przepływu 150 m3/h. Projektowany przepływ dla mojego domku to około 200 m3/h a więc musiałbym poszukać reku o jeszcze większym przepływie nominalnym.  Bez komentarza. Jestem coraz bliższy rezygnacji z dopłat ale nie mam jeszcze "innych papierów" i dam mentorom programu czas do chwili kiedy będę mógł wbić pierwszą łopatę.

Niemniej ,jak już pisaliście, dopłaty nie są dla mnie ale dla pobudzenia rynku i ... swoje zadanie spełniają.
Na moim przykładzie. Projektanci, wykonawcy i "inni ludzie z branży" pukali się w głowę kiedy mówiłem jakie energooszczędne rozwiązania chcę zastosować w swoim domu. Teraz , jako inwestor, dostałem mocny oręż w walce z całym środowiskiem "fachowców" w postaci "poradnika dobrych praktyk". Kiedy projektanci zobaczyli zasadność moich celów (i chęć wyłożenia kasy-też zobaczyli swój udział w 300mln) zakasali rękawy i wzieli się do roboty.
Czyli:
Inwestor ma motywację - przekonuje branżę do energetycznych pomysłów, składa zapytania ofertowe na energooszczędne materiały i urządzenia, szuka solidnych ekip.
Projektanci się starają - widzą że to nie jeden inwestor zapaleniec. Będzie jch więcej więc wysiłek może się opłacić w przyszłości.
Producenci urządzeń widzą że kasa ma dotrzeć przede wszystkim do nich więc dostosowują ofertę. ( Na przykład od jednego z producentów reku dostałem info że około połowy roku wprowadzają nową ofertę z uwzględnieniem wymogów programu.

Program już działa że hej.......chociaż nikt jeszcze nie dostał ani złotówki. :yes:

----------


## rewo66

Obyś miał rację z tym pobudzeniem rynku i zmianą myslenia projektantów i wykonawców. Ale co z inwestorami dalej będą w czarnej d.....   :sad: 
Efekt może i będzie za 10 lat.  :yes:  I to chyba może będzie jedyny pozytyw całej tej akcji.

----------


## a.no

> Efekt może i będzie za 10 lat.  I to chyba może będzie jedyny pozytyw całej tej akcji.


chore jest to, że nawet budując dom o nizszym niż wymagane zapotrzebowanie na ciepło, może się okazać, że przez wymagania dotyczące "pierdułek" a nie ogólnego zapotrzebowania na ciepło nie opłaca się występować o dotację...
Tak będzie najprawdopodobniej np. w moim przypadku.
Artur

----------


## sympatic

Jak żyć w tym kraju :smile:  normalny człowiek nie da rady

----------


## chris_w

> Robie dom - stodołę.
> Działka na stoku południowym, nie ma szans na cień, lampa zawsze włączona.
> Wpadłem na pomysł jakiegoś energooszczędnego lub pasywnego.
> Cały projekt zrobiony pod dom pasywny. Przeszklenia od południa na 14 metrów długości - a co!
> Potem okazało się, że Najjaśniejsza chce mi dopłacić do kredytu. Myślę - bomba!


A energię pobieraną na chłodzenie takich "szklarni" latem - liczą w tym programie? Bo w przypadku ogrzewania może to być dość proste, ale w upały nie będzie tam możliwości przebywania - zatem musi być zainstalowane chłodzenie, które obniży bilans energetyczny budynku. Jak to widzą wprowadzający ten program w życie?

----------


## hubnik

to be or not to be? this is a question(!!!)

----------


## gosciu01

Od dzisiaj jest ogłoszona nowa wersja wytycznych.
Parę "gwiazdek" małym drukiem pojawiło się do tych wytycznych, wygląda że korzystniejszych.

Poczytam sobie z ciekawości, bo osobiście podziękowałem Państwu za niedoszłe wsparcie po zapoznaniu się z wymaganiami jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem programu.

Notabene, ciekawe dlaczego są poprawki do tak doskonałego dla inwestorów projektu?

http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/srodki-kra...e-o-programie/

----------


## gosciu01

...jednak tylko poczytam, bez komentarzy.

----------


## Wekto

w aktualnosciach podali czego te zmiany min dotycza:




> Główne zmiany polegają na:
> 
> doprecyzowaniu zakresu kosztów kwalifikowanych,
> rozgraniczeniu wymagań dla grubości izolacji przewodów wentylacyjnych, w zależności od otoczenia i funkcji przewodów,
> zmianie maksymalnej wartości współczynnika poboru mocy elektrycznej i nakładu energii elektrycznej dla budynków wielorodzinnych z 0,30 na 0,35 W/(m3/h),
> zmianie określenia wymaganej sprawności źródeł ciepła,
> bardziej elastycznym podejściu przy doborze okien dla budynków,
> podniesieniu wartości liniowych współczynników strat ciepła mostków cieplnych w obszarze posadowienia budynku na gruncie i w przegrodach oddzielających pomieszczenia mieszkalne od garaży podziemnych,
> sprecyzowaniu wymagań dla sprawności central wentylacyjnych,
> ...

----------


## gosciu01

Cyt.:
"Obecne ustawy dotyczące podatku VAT wraz z rozporządzeniami liczą 12 tysięcy stron"
źródło:
http://biznes.interia.pl/podatki/new...e,1933323,4211

Jakże ubogie i niedoskonałe w tym względzie są wytyczne NFOS w porównaniu z ustawą o podatku VAT w kwestii wyjaśnienia inwestorowi zasad wybudowania domu energooszczędnego.
Trzeba będzie więcej poprawek i doradców, bo my inwestorzy przecie nie mamy pojęcia jak racjonalnie lokować swoje środki, a tym bardziej jakiekolwiek "zachęty".

Ale co tam moje "muuuuu...." na puszczę!

----------


## Wekto

Byl sobie kiedys taki wiceminister finansow pan M., ktory mocno przyczynil sie do powstania glownej ustawy o VAT. Zaraz po zakonczonej pracy w ministerstwie rozpoczal komercyjne doradzanie podatnikom, jak sie w gaszczu tych przepisow poruszac. Nie doradza maluczkim jak my ale firmom z duzym portfelem. Maluczcy jak my mozemy sobie tylko muuuuczec, cierpiec i placic :/

----------


## Wekto

W lipcu, podobno wplynal az JEDEN wniosek o dofinansowanie. Polacy rzucili sie na to dofinansowanie  :big lol:

----------


## witu102

No tylko, że jakoś się nie dziwie...ja sam chciałem złożyć na rekuperacje, ale okazuje się, że z obiecywanych 10 tys zł może dostanę 5-6tys, bo podatki, opłaty, prowizje, odsetki i do tego inwestycja wstrzymana na miesiąc do dwóch...w dodatku firma zadeklarowała dodatkowy upust przy płatności gotówką (nie z kredytu) wysokości 8% co mój potencjalny zysk z dofinansowania praktycznie przekreśla...paranoja jakaś...

----------


## gosciu01

No proszę,
Sukces!

http://biznes.interia.pl/budownictwo...a,1943920,4212

----------


## Wekto

> Banki szacują, że kredyty z dopłatami Funduszu, których udzielanie zaplanowane jest do końca 2018 r. będą warte około 2,5 mld zł. Stanowi to ok. 7 proc. rocznej sprzedaży kredytów mieszkaniowych.


i




> Wysyp kredytów z dopłatą za proekologiczne podejście inwestorów powinien nastąpić już w przyszłym roku.


Kazdemu wolno byc optymista. Nawet bankom wolno.
Chyba niedocenianym problemem programu jest ograniczona ilosci uczestniczacych bankow. Co mi po doplacie, gdy kredyt na budowe moge miec z marza 1.2pp a poki co w tych 3 bankach mozna uzyskac minimum 1.7pp.

----------


## firewall

A dzisiaj znów artykuł sponsorowany jak to władza wspomaga budujących. Jedynie to zdjęcie im jakby wyszło na temat ( widać ile gościowi zostało po odliczeniu papierkologii :ohmy:  )


Chyba banki biadolą u władz że jelenie nie pojawiają się po te wspaniałe dofinansowania.

----------


## Olek123

> kredyt na budowe moge miec z marza 1.2pp


Gdzie teraz taki kredyt moge wziasc?

----------


## Wekto

> Gdzie teraz taki kredyt moge wziasc?


info na prv.

----------


## Qazimodo

> info na prv.


W PKO BP dostaniesz.
A jak się przygotujesz to nawet marża będzie 1.0

bez żadnej łaski

----------


## Olek123

> W PKO BP dostaniesz.


Kurcze, podchodziłem już raz do PKO i wiem, ze z ich procedurami łatwo nie jest.
Ale, jak to się mówi, cena czyni cuda i może powinienem się przemóc i spróbować jeszcze raz?

----------


## marekzmarek

czekam na uczciwy, rzeczowy artykuł ze strony redakcji Muratora

----------


## barakudashop

Witam wszyztkich.
Pierwszy raz piszę na ten temat.
Chciałbym w skrócie podzielić się informacją jaką otrzymałem od firmy zajmująca sie montażem i załatwianiem wszystkich spraw zwiazanych z kredytem na dofinansowanie iwestycji.W moim przypoadku chodziło o kolektory słoneczne do wody u żytkowej.Jestem w trakcie budowy domu szkieletowego drewnianego na etapie ocieplania wewnątrz ,będzie mocno energooszczędny ,sciany w ok.0,1 okna 0,8 i rekuperator ,ale do rzeczy.
W dwóch zdaniach ,dowiedziałem sie ze firma załatwia kredyt ok 18-20 tys i montują mi zestaw który na wolnymrynku kosztuje ok 9-10tys ja dostaje dofinansowanie ok 6-8 tys czyli prosto policzyć ,że dofinansowanie jest dla firmy za robociznę  z duż górką a my mamy sytem w cenie wolno rynkowej.
Dofinansowanie powinno być przedewszystkim dla inwestora a nie dla firm.Ciekawi mnie jak to jest ja sam bym chciał załatwić całą procedurę od kredytu i montażu czy wydajac  ok 9 tys na konplet i samemu montujać otrzymałbym dotację w wysokości ok.3-4 tys  i w takim przypadku napewno chetnych byłoby zancznie wiecej.
Oczywiscie sa to tylko moje subiektyw ne wywody.

Pozdrawiam 
Roman

----------


## waflos

Po pierwsze te 50 kpln to tylko 40650zł. które trzeba wyda wg jakiejś procedury,,,,,do dupy to!!!!!!!!! Lepidej po prostu budować bez faktury....

----------


## ciekawski83

ciekawy artykuł

----------


## adamski9000

Witam Wszystkich

Właśnie jestem na etapie przygotowań do budowy małego domku - do 50m2. Wstępne obliczenia dały koszt ok 60 000 zł za materiały i wybudowany w systemie gospodarczym. Miałem hrapke na dotacje 30 tys jednak po przeczytaniu tekstów z tego działu otworzyły mi się oczy. Do całej dyskusji dorzucę swoje 3 grosze.

1. Projekt domu.
Z racji, iż na rynku mało jest projektów spełniających kryteria EUco ≤ 40 wrzuciłem na oferię zlecenie zaprojektowania domu do 50m2 spełniającego te kryteria. Ofert przyszło sporo. Ceny projektu zaczynają się od 6 000 do 15 000 zł, czyli minimum 3 razy drożej niż gotowy projekt.
W sytuacji, gdy dom będzie stosownie większy np. 150 m2 koszt samego projektu może pochłonąć kilkadziesiąt tys. zł.


2. Koszty kredytu w bankach współpracujących z NFOŚiGW

Chyba nikt nie rozważył tak ważnej kwestii jak koszty kredytu bankowego w bankach współpracujących z NFOŚiGW. Jest to kluczowa kwestia.
Przykład.
Ranking kredytów hipotecznych 02.2014. http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Rank...4-3067474.html

Dla kwoty kredytu ok 330 000 zł
Eurobank ( nie współpracujący z NFOŚiGW ) - łączny koszt kredytu ok 270 000 zł
Deutoche Bank ( współpracujący z NFOŚiGW ) - łączny koszt kredytu ok - 290 000 zł
BPS ( współpracujący z NFOŚiGW ) - łączny koszt kredytu ok 351 000 zł 

Jak łatwo zauważyć koszt wzięcia kredytu w banku współpracującym będzie wyższy od wzięcia w banku nie współpracującym z NFOŚiGW od 20 000 do 80 000 zł !.
Oczywiście powyższe zestawienie nie jest kompletne i niezbyt rzetelne to jednak warto też zwrócić uwagę na ten istotny wskaźnik. 
Może się okazać, iż "dostaniemy" dotacji 30 000 zł a zapłacimy bankom dodatkowo np. 30 000 zł za wzięcie kredytu w banku współpracujących z NFOŚiGW. I gdzie tu oszczędność ?

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Wekto

Najlepiej przejsc sie po kilku bankach (lub stronach banków). Przykładowo teraz BPS to 1,29%+Wibor. DB to 1,49%+Wibor. Ale to zależy od własnego zaanagażowania zy innych produktów w które wejdziesz.

Co do ceny projektu to temat jak zwykle: indywidualny czy katalogowiec. I jedno i drugie rozwiązanie ma swoje zalezy i wady.

----------


## aksuda

*barakudashop* Na pewno sam nie możesz zamontować solarów, musi to wykonać firma. My jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania formalności i mimo że mój mąż ma uprawnienia do zakładania kolektorów słonecznych to bank poinformowała nas ,że on sam nie może tego zrobić dla mnie to głupie  :yes: . Dzisiaj idę dalej się dowiadywać co i jak, chodzi mi już o konkrety a nie tylko ogólne informację. Bo np. interesuje mnie czy mogę wziąć kredyt i jak tylko dostanę dofinansowanie to go spłacić czy jednak mają zastrzeżenia co do całkowitej spłaty.Im bliżej podpisania wniosku tym więcej wątpliwości i co raz bardziej skłaniamy się ku myśli ,że jednak nie skorzystamy z tego dofinansowania :yes: 
A co do firm proponujących takie rozwiązanie to w 100% zgadzam się z Tobą to zysk dla tej firmy a nie inwestora

----------


## plusfoto

Przy tego typu rozwiązaniach jak nie raz tu było pisane ma zarobić BANK bo o niego trzeba dbać i państwo bo podatek musisz zapłacić. Część firm oczywiście też bo jak znam życie to te dotacje mają też odzwierciedlenie w cenach.

----------


## Ralfii_VR

To dofinansowanie to fajny pomysł ale fatalne wykonanie i sposób rozliczania, ja buduje do energooszczędny i też brałem to pod uwagę (jak państwo chce mi pomóc zbudować dom to tylko się cieszyć - do czasu....)
ale trzeba było wziąć kredyt w bankach które uczestniczą w programie, po przeliczeniach okazało się że taniej mnie wyjdzie wzięcie kredytu w BP ( ten nie uczestniczy) niż w banku który ma ofertę kredytu z dofinansowaniem.
Różnica na poziomie 5 tys, ale jeśli weźmie się pod uwagę że musisz zapłacić jeszcze podatek od dofinansowania (skandal !!) i że musisz wszystko dokumentować do rozliczeń w fakturach i ta cała kołomyja wokół tego to basta i się nie opłaca !!! - niech szukają innych frajerów !!!
Dalej buduję dom energooszczędny, bank nie wymaga odmie faktur, wiec oszczędzam przy budowie i będę oszczędzał na kosztach jak już zamieszkam

----------


## Ralfii_VR

> Dokładnie  te dofinansowanie ma na celu tylko napchanie kieszeni naszych kochanych polityków i bankowców  pokazała to np wczorajsza akcja z tuskiem i dymisją ministra finansów :/
> 
> Jak dla mnie bez sensu.. A młodzi sie łapią..


Amen, nic dodać, nic ująć

----------


## forscher

swego czasu przerabiałem ten temat i ma dwa wnioski:

1. porównujjac ttylko oferty kredytowe banków któóre obsługuja tą "szanowaną| instytucję jaka jest NFOŚiGW nie trudno jest sprawić iz przy kopmleksowej budowie całewkgo domku na kredyt sa oferty banków o wiele atrakcyjniejsze niz ofrta wyżej wspomnianych - nawet pryz uwzględnieniu rzekomej dotacji z Nfoośigw.
2. po rozmowie z weryfikatorem dowiedziałem sie iz na rynku jest rzekomo tylko jeden egzemplarz pompy cieła ktora spełnia wymagania nfośigow. Ile w tym prawdy - nie wiem. Nie sprawdzałem. 


Mi wystarczył punkt 1. by NFOŚiGW powiedzieć - nie, dziękuję. 

Dom energooszczedny to ja sobie wybuduję sam bez waszych rzekomych dopłat i bez korzystania z dantejskich ofert kredytów hipotecznych BOŚa i innych 





FAZIT:  gratuluje pomysłowosci temu kto wymyślił strukturę programu z rzekomymi dofinansowaniami, w kŧórej to strukturze zyskują weryfikatorzy pierwotni, weryfiokatorzy końcowi, banki oferuyjące chore oferty kredytów hipotecznych oraz inne organizacje, a przeciętnemu Kowalskiemu który skorzystał z tego programu pozostaje satysfakcja i ilka dodatkwych siwych włosów. 

I tym się różnimy np od naszych sąsiadów zza Odry. Tam podobne programy sa dla inwestorów a tu w tym polskim zaścianku fiansnowo zyskują wszyscy dookoła a ty Kowalski ciesz sie że masz przynajjmniej wspomnianą satysfakcję. (oczywiscie o ile twój nowo-wybudowany domek pomyslnie przejdzie ostateczna weryfikację). i płac raty BOŚiowi lub innym, które to nijak sie mają do ofert kredytów hipotecznych konkurencyjnych banków. 


*Pozdrav*

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> swego czasu przerabiałem ten temat i ma dwa wnioski:
> 
> 1. porównujjac ttylko oferty kredytowe banków któóre obsługuja tą "szanowaną| instytucję jaka jest NFOŚiGW nie trudno jest sprawić iz przy kopmleksowej budowie całewkgo domku na kredyt sa oferty banków o wiele atrakcyjniejsze niz ofrta wyżej wspomnianych - nawet pryz uwzględnieniu rzekomej dotacji z Nfoośigw.
> 2. po rozmowie z weryfikatorem dowiedziałem sie iz na rynku jest rzekomo tylko jeden egzemplarz pompy cieła ktora spełnia wymagania nfośigow. Ile w tym prawdy - nie wiem. Nie sprawdzałem. 
> 
> 
> Mi wystarczył punkt 1. by NFOŚiGW powiedzieć - nie, dziękuję. 
> 
> Dom energooszczedny to ja sobie wybuduję sam bez waszych rzekomych dopłat i bez korzystania z dantejskich ofert kredytów hipotecznych BOŚa i innych 
> ...


Ja od zawsze powtarzam, że to co jest DOFINANSOWYWANE jest najdroższe... dla inwestora

----------


## betterlike

A co sądzicie o nowym programie NFOŚIGW "Ryś" wygląda ciekawie?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> A co sądzicie o nowym programie NFOŚIGW "Ryś" wygląda ciekawie?


Obawiam się że jak zwykle tylko podniesie koszty...Chociaż nie znam szczegółów. Generalnie badałem sprawy z solarami, PV, rekuperacją, domami energooszczędnymi i za każdym razem z dofinansowaniem wychodziło drożej. Ja nawet nie wchodzę w tego typu relacje bo zrobię to klientom taniej bez dopłat...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> A co sądzicie o nowym programie NFOŚIGW "Ryś" wygląda ciekawie?


Witam, wygląda ciekawie, ale nie wiadomo co dalej będzie z tym programem. Wnioski o udostępnianie środków złożyło 10 WFOŚiGW i ani jeden Bank. A z ostatnich informacji wynika, że nie wiadomo jak ostatecznie będzie wyglądał: 
CYTUJĘ: "Program Ryś, jako program o ogólnopolskim zasięgu, przewiduje wdrażanie przez pośredników finansowych – WFOŚiGW oraz banki (nie przewiduje naboru za pośrednictwem gmin). Zgodnie z harmonogramem wdrażania programu, NFOŚiGW ogłosił nabory na pośredników. W naborach nie zgłosił się żaden bank. W ocenie jest obecnie 10 wniosków z WFOŚiGW. Nie gwarantuje to wdrażania programu na terenie całej Polski, a NFOŚiGW jako instytucja centralna, obsługująca duże inwestycje, finansowane również ze środków europejskich, nie ma możliwości wdrażania sam tego programu. W związku z tym obecnie trwa w Narodowym Funduszu analiza możliwości, zasadności oraz celowości wdrażania programu w takim kształcie." 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## arztin

NFOŚiGW   ??

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> NFOŚiGW   ??


Co w tym dziwnego, czy też śmiesznego?

----------

